# Blackwater tank info



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to change my 135 gal for blackwater tank, my first question is ;
do i realy need driftwood on my tank?
I did some research but still need the ask. I know i need some almond leaf or almond extract and massive source on the aquarium, but can its worck with just almond leaf?

Does the blackwater affect plants?

How colombian shark will react ? I know all my other fish are fine with blackwater (discus, angel, plecos,...)

Can i put the leaf direct in to the filter (FX5)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437532,-123.468489


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

So no body can help me ????


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Go and Google "how to setup a blackwater fish tank"

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you NEED driftwood? no. 

Does it help create that black water look? Definitely.

Most, if not all, black water habitats contain very few plants, and has decor that consists mostly of driftwood and rocks. This is because the GH/KH in black water is so low that it is almost non-existent, so plants don't have a ton of nutrients to work with. If you're going to do a blackwater set up but still maintain decent GH and KH, then no the plants won't be affected; I have java fern, horn wort, and cryptocoryne in my black water tank; none of those plants are black water plants, but I've enough hardness and I dose ferts, so they grow like crazy.

You can use just almond leaves to create a black water tank, but that's pretty expensive in the long run. It's much easier (and cheaper) to simply buy a bunch of drift wood, and let them leach tannins into the tank to create the effect. Almond leaves and peat moss will also help create that black water look and effect. You can also buy commercially made black water extract, although they're not always available, and I prefer just using driftwood.

I'm not sure how the colombian shark would react as i don't know anything about them; that would depend on how closely you want to match the true black water habitat. 

if you put the leaves in a bag, then yes you can put it in the filter, just make sure that it's in a place where the water washes directly over the bag. Same goes for peat moss.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

For the peat moss i have some at home but i dont know if that the right one, its premier sphagnum peat moss tourbe, i send a pic


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I use sphagnum peat moss (the brown stuff). Make sure there aren't any additives in there and you should be fine.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

With just the peat moss can i have my black water or i need to add almond leaf???


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have enough of it, I think it should work. I reply more on driftwood for the tannins though; the peat moss I mainly use to lower pH, though the driftwood will do that too, to some degree.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

So what about the pH ???? If the driftwood, peat moss lower the pH. How you guys do for get the right pH???


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Test the water using a ph test kit. Its all approximate. As long as the ph range is between 7 and around 6.4, I'd say its acidic enough for general fish keeping purposes.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

pH in blackwater habitats can drop as low as 5.0, and sometimes even under, so I don't think it's a huge deal where it is at, so long as it's stable. With that being said, most of the fish you'll find are tank raised, so they won't care even if it's over 7.0, so long as it's stable. I've had blackwater tanks with pH of 7.5; so long as the KH/GH is low, the fish won't mind very much, and as long as it's stable, the fish won't mind at all.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I just put 3 driftwood in the tank with peatmoss in the filter and the pH is at 7.0 for now there a pic


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

What kind of lightning should i put with the blackwater. For now i have 2x 80W T5 HO lamps 10000K
2x 80W T5 HO lamps Actinic Blue
6x LED moon light


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Not an expert on plants, but black water tanks tend to have lower lighting IME.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

What kind a bulb or lightning should i use for my blackwater tank???


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Yan7gin said:


> What kind a bulb or lightning should i use for my blackwater tank???


For now i just block the light with some artificial snow from under the Xmas tree LOL


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guys just give you a update of my 135 blackwater


----------

